# Monitor thread



## reptiledude1 (May 13, 2009)

Hi everyone show us your monitors and there enclosures lets make a big monitor thread.cheers


----------



## Dave (May 13, 2009)

He will be a big guy one day! Just in a standard 4ft tank at the moment.


----------



## benson (May 13, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of ours.


----------



## benson (May 13, 2009)

And a couple more


----------



## pythons73 (May 13, 2009)

What a awesome speciemen Benson,how long have you owned it,I love the 3rd picture,laying around on the lounge watching tele,having a snooze,what a life.What are the measurements of the outside enclosure,cheers.Mark


----------



## aoife (May 13, 2009)

that's awesome benson. love the lacy so cute!! 

here is one of my monitors, sadly he has been sold & will be leaving us at the end of the month, i will miss him dearly :cry:


----------



## seanjbkorbett (May 13, 2009)

here my guy ma little freind!!haha...! he'z a bit bigger now!alot bigger!,jsut some photos to also show (if done properly) u can make them handible and used to people even when they r still rather young!,its going good!,thanks to alot of advice from other lace monitor keepers! ..peace ma homies!!!..lol

p.s in the process of building his new enclosure! not worth taking a photo ..yet!!


----------



## itbites (May 13, 2009)

My guy...
He's still a bub *for now*


----------



## benson (May 13, 2009)

Great looking shots everyone!!
Thanks Pythons73 and Aoife.
We have had both the lacies since hatchies, we picked them both up in a small chinese container!!!
Borris, the older male is just over 2 and a half, And Charlie, the girl, is nearly 2.
Great animals to keep, and we just love watching them grow.
Will post more pics next week, showing our add on Winter retreat we have recently finished.
Cheers
Toni


----------



## mysnakesau (May 13, 2009)

Benson what a gorgeous set up you have for your even more gorgeous lizards. I would love to own a lacy but will stick with my mini version for now. Aoife is that a water monitor? Probably a silly question since he is in a tank of water but never know if I don't ask. It could be something else.

Here is my little baby spiny tail monitor. He is such a cutie, busy little fellow.


----------



## benson (May 13, 2009)

Thanks heaps Kath!! 
They are a GREAT monitor to keep, but we never handled ours when they were young. We waited till they stayed around when you were looking at them. It took a while, but now, you can handle them both, the female is a little more timid, but Borris is SO quiet, and even seems to enjoy a pat!!

Your little Ackie is looking GREAT!!!!
Well done
Cheers
Toni


----------



## reptiledude1 (May 13, 2009)

good work everyone but there must be more.......


----------



## serpenttongue (May 13, 2009)

Some.


----------



## taylor111 (May 13, 2009)

looking good guys


----------



## Bushfire (May 13, 2009)

Here are some of my ackies when they were younger
Mt Isa:






WA Sandfire:


----------



## serpenttongue (May 13, 2009)

More.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 13, 2009)

One more.


----------



## Varanidae (May 13, 2009)

here are a couple of mine


----------



## crocdoc (May 13, 2009)

This is the daddy of some of the other lace monitors on this thread.













I think one of these is Borris


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 13, 2009)

Here is some photo's of my Desert Sand Monitor's-Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus, l know you all have seen these photo's before, but l thought l would share some of them again.

Cheers, Les.


----------



## Mudimans (May 13, 2009)

Crocdoc, is that background custom made or was the enclosure built to fit them, i would love something like that for my RSP's. Awesome monitors too everyone, i'm still trying to convince my wife to let me get a lacie, she wants a perentie


----------



## Varanidae (May 13, 2009)

and a couple more, i hope you all like the photos


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 13, 2009)

Here are a few more photo's for you all to look at.


----------



## wizz (May 13, 2009)

yep love the Primordius.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 13, 2009)

Reptillian66, what do you do if you need to get hold of a sand monitor when it's down a tunnel?


----------



## mysnakesau (May 13, 2009)

Aww Reptilian look at the holes you have for your lizards. What a great idea  you just gave me more ideas for my fella's tank without overcrowding it with stuff. But then again Serp just beat me on the buzzer and I have a feeling he thinks it can be not a good idea


----------



## crocdoc (May 13, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Crocdoc, is that background custom made or was the enclosure built to fit them, i would love something like that for my RSP's. Awesome monitors too everyone, i'm still trying to convince my wife to let me get a lacie, she wants a perentie


I made it myself. Go the lacie!


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 13, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Reptillian66, what do you do if you need to get hold of a sand monitor when it's down a tunnel?


Serpenttongue,

The 4 plastic tubes you see in my outdoor enclosure, are all built into a hide box and if l need to get hold of my Sand Monitor's, for when 1 of them goes down a tunnel l just wait for it to come through into the hide box or out into the open, where you see them sitting in the middle of the sand pit keeping warm together.

Cheers, Les,


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 13, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Aww Reptilian look at the holes you have for your lizards. What a great idea  you just gave me more ideas for my fella's tank without overcrowding it with stuff. But then again Serp just beat me on the buzzer and I have a feeling he thinks it can be not a good idea


Why does serp think its not a good idear to have plastic tubes, built into the enclosure that lead into a hide box, where your Reptile can go and hide and get some privacy.

All my Desert Sand Monitor's love these plastic tubes that look more like a artificial burrow, for them to go down into a hidebox to hide why they get some rest and privacy, which is no different than a burrow out in the wild where they live natually.

cheers, Les,


----------



## LauraM (May 13, 2009)

Wow great enclosures and reptilians .. i really like the idea of the plastic tubes


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 13, 2009)

LauraM said:


> Wow great enclosures and reptilians .. i really like the idea of the plastic tubes


LauraM, yes they sure are well built enclosure l keep my Desert Sand Monitor's in, indoor and outdoor, they were both built by a close friend of mine, who is a Carpenter by Trade, and sure knows how to build things out of timber.

Here you can see my 2 enclosures l use to house my Desert Sand Monitor's in. hope you all enjoy looking at them, and it give you some idears on how to build a enclosure for your own pet Monitor Lizard's.

Cheers, Les,


----------



## Jason (May 13, 2009)

some fantastic pics everyone! keep em coming.


----------



## benson (May 14, 2009)

Crocdoc, all those babies are SO cute!!! I think Borris is still pretty cute.
It makes you want to get another one!!
:shock::shock:

But I will resist, for now.


----------



## getarealdog (May 14, 2009)

*Monitors*

Great pics everyone! Benson I think your Laceys are doing it tuff & do they have GPS in their avairy! & Reptilian66 very impressive & well thought out enclosure for your sandy's especially with our climate down here. Some stunning animals everyone.Well done


----------



## reptiledude1 (May 14, 2009)

awesome everyone love the lacies gotta get me self one of those....cheers dylan


----------



## PhilK (May 14, 2009)

Monitors are hands down the best herps... my two ackie bubs keep me cativated for hours!

I wish I had the guts/know how/facilities to keep the bigger monitors because I could get into them in a BIG way!

Beaut photos everyone, I only have ackie baby photos - nothing too exciting!


----------



## serpenttongue (May 14, 2009)

Reptilian66 said:


> Why does serp think its not a good idear to have plastic tubes, built into the enclosure that lead into a hide box, where your Reptile can go and hide and get some privacy.


 
I dont think that, i think it's a top idea. I was just interested in how you would get them out.


----------



## dragonboi_92 (May 14, 2009)

reptillian what are the dimensions of the enclosure?


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 14, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> I dont think that, i think it's a top idea. I was just interested in how you would get them out.


serpenttongue, as you can read here in the post from mysnakesau, Serp just beat me on the buzzer and l have a feeling he thinks its can not be a good idear, sorry if l may have mis-read what he was trying to say here.



dragonboi_92 said:


> reptillian what are the dimensions of the enclosure?


dragonboi, which enclosure are you wanting to know the demensions of, is it the one indoors or outdoor, please let me know so l can pm you with the dimensions of that enclosure, which l am more than happy to do for you or anyone else on APS.
Cheers, Les,


mysnakesau said:


> Aww Reptilian look at the holes you have for your lizards. What a great idea  you just gave me more ideas for my fella's tank without overcrowding it with stuff. But then again Serp just beat me on the buzzer and I have a feeling he thinks it can be not a good idea


----------



## snocodile (May 14, 2009)

love the last picture reptilian . I wish i could keep monitors but of course if im having trouble convicing my mum to let me have a snake i doubt ever being allowed a monitor so long as im still at home.:cry::cry:


----------



## mysnakesau (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, just a mis-understanding. I thought Serp was gonna suggest it mighta been difficult getting them out. But I read on and see it isn't an issue. Sorry. I still think it looks great. They look like they love their holes and caves.


----------



## Reptilian66 (May 14, 2009)

My Desert sand Monitor's sure do love their plastic tubes and burrows they dig themselfs in the sand pit, if they did not loke them why are they all breeding together in this enclosure they live and share together.


----------



## Perko (Jul 22, 2009)

My Goulds, maybe a little overweight !!!!


----------



## Colin (Jul 22, 2009)

turn it up craig  I've seen storrs monitors bigger than that mate :lol:
but varanus salvator around that size


----------



## Perko (Jul 22, 2009)

Colin said:


> turn it up craig  I've seen storrs monitors bigger than that mate :lol:


 


This ones only a hatchling !!!


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice guoulds Craig , love what you've done with your back yard too ...


----------



## Colin (Jul 22, 2009)

CraigP said:


> This ones only a hatchling !!!



It would want to be mate.. or I'd ask for my money back..
I can get heaps bigger ones on Petlink :lol:


----------



## Perko (Jul 22, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Nice guoulds Craig , love what you've done with your back yard too ...


 



With all the discount Bali shops getting around these days, its easy to have a backyard like that !!!!


----------



## Colin (Jul 22, 2009)

CraigP said:


> With all the discount Bali shops getting around these days, its easy to have a backyard like that !!!!



just dont go wearing that shirt on oxford street Craig :lol: 

and your goulds looks like either a Gu'ald monitor (stargate locality) or asian water monitor (varanus salvator) 
but I can't decide which one?? maybe the Gu'ald is a safe bet...


----------



## Perko (Jul 22, 2009)

Spoiler Alert !!!!


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Wow*

Thats awesome graig never seen nothing like that!


----------



## Retic (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's my new monitor pit and it's inhabitant.


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 3, 2009)

I love the idea of the glass fence, does it sractch at all, i assume it wouldn't.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 3, 2009)

Boa, can you tell me a bit about your pits construction? How it is fixed to the ground, how deep down it goes etc?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice boa would like to see many more pics of that enclosure as its being built!


----------



## Retic (Oct 3, 2009)

Well believe it or not I didn't take any progress shots which for me is crazy as I am camera crazy.
Serpent, I used standard pool fence glass panels and posts concreted in about 400mm. The whole bottom is covered in heavy gauge wire mesh which comes under the glass panels. The back wall is steel sheets which bend down and come out about 600mm so there is no way he can dig under it.
The glass is toughened and is VERY hard to scratch. 
I'm about to start a smaller one for Mertens and I will take photo's as I go.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

im looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## adelherper (Oct 3, 2009)

is laceys ok in out door enclousers in adel


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey Boa, awesome pit! What area is that V. rosenbergi from? It's immaculate.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 3, 2009)

this is our female storrs looking a little red due to the desert sand she was kept on.... just need a male now 
2nd pic was taken the day she escaped and wasnt too happy about being caught again lol


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey hobbo how big do storrs get?


----------



## Retic (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes he is beautiful animal, unfortunately I have no idea where he is from but I suspect SA rather than NSW. 



Serpentes said:


> Hey Boa, awesome pit! What area is that V. rosenbergi from? It's immaculate.


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL @ Hobbo
for a little fella geez they can pack a good bite when they feel like it.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 7, 2009)

reptilefan95..... mine is an adult ,so not much bigger i expect


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 7, 2009)

hobbo said:


> reptilefan95..... mine is an adult ,so not much bigger i expect


 

So in terms of centimeters? Same as an ackie?


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 7, 2009)

smaller than an ackie, 40cm


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 7, 2009)

would a pair of storrs fit in an enclosure 100cm Lx45cm Wx 50cm H ?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 7, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> smaller than an ackie, 40cm


 

So around the same size as a gillens might have to look into one...


----------



## slacker (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice gilleni slacker! i think its a gilleni!


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 7, 2009)

it is a gillens


----------



## slacker (Oct 7, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Nice gilleni slacker! i think its a gilleni!



Thanks... and yes, he's a gilleni. Obviously not looking the best at the moment, considering he's sloughing.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nah he still looks nice just had a chat with southern cross reptiles and i should be getting mine in a few months time!


----------



## Brettix (Oct 7, 2009)

Great pics,anyone keep striped tailed monitors ( V,caudolineatus) ?_
_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman] 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 7, 2009)

Old pics of my spencers , Hes bigger now


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 7, 2009)

he gets bigger?


----------



## billsnake (Oct 8, 2009)

heas mine


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 8, 2009)

um, billsnake, i think your in the wrong thread..


----------

